# Post your TT front n' rear



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Just wanted to see what the rest of the community was doing bumper wise.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Front:










Back:


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbup: you ever scrape the exhaust on a curb with the turndown? I just recently got a TT but havent been able to drive it, it also has turndown exhaust tips. I know I've scraped the .:R's exhaust tips backing up once.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audi Votex front:











Audi Votex rear:










cheers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Smooth front:









Votex Rear:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Function over finish.*


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> Looks good :thumbup: you ever scrape the exhaust on a curb with the turndown? I just recently got a TT but havent been able to drive it, it also has turndown exhaust tips. I know I've scraped the .:R's exhaust tips backing up once.


Thanks. No I don't scrape the turn down. It sits right above my tow hook. I do scrape my resonator on EVERY speed bump though.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Mine. All shaved.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Semi!Pro said:


> Mine. All shaved.


Verah nice


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Semi!Pro said:


> Mine. All shaved.


You should buy my red leather skins from my ALMS


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

stock rear, OSIR DTM carbon valence...









votex front and side skits with modified Cupra R lip 


Someday...will smooth the bumper aliens and europlate tub. Recently removed europlate too as the "clean" look is perfect with the hardtop on. 

Joe


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Semi!Pro said:


> Mine. All shaved.


All shaved? I still see door handles :laugh: love those wheels :thumbup:



warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks. No I don't scrape the turn down. It sits right above my tow hook. I do scrape my resonator on EVERY speed bump though.


Once I get the CCWs mounted and the car back down to loooow I'm going to be on edge again every time I drive. As my girl friend stated though a couple days ago, winners lay frame lol


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Pzwo chin spoiler up front and "diaper" in the back



















I am going to shave the front bumper pretty soon and get rid of the headlight washers.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone have pictures of a stock front bumper with a cupra r lip?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

OSIR front lip
Audi Votex skirts
(Introducing my TTRS wheels  )


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Another front Votex with Cupra R spliter...like joe's above.










cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Rford71 said:


>


Where did you get those wheels? What tires (size)?


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Semi!Pro said:


> Mine. All shaved.



yummy


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I got the wheels from SonicTuning.com. The tire are 225/35/19


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> OSIR front lip
> Audi Votex skirts
> (Introducing my TTRS wheels  )


You need some spacers in you life to fill out those wells in rear :laugh:




Lurkertom said:


> Pzwo chin spoiler up front and "diaper" in the back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how some of the TT crowd wants to get rid of them, while the .:R owners want Euro bumpers with the inserts on them.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

front.









rear.









wanted to get krissrock in on this. he has the original Regula tuning front. I have the GTRS. very different.
enjoy.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> All shaved? I still see door handles :laugh: love those wheels :thumbup:


Ha thanks. Shaved bumpers not handles...it's just my daily so I have to keep it somewhat practical haha


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Kacz07 said:


> You should buy my red leather skins from my ALMS


Ummmmm talk to me. lol


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Cupra R lip, relocated front plate, 3-bar grille, 3.2 rep spoiler extension, 3.2 rear valance, dirt, brake dust.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> You need some spacers in you life to fill out those wells in rear.


Yup, at some point


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

ebay EZ LIP - $26
Eye Lid, Headlight tint - $50









tinted brake lights - $50


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> ebay EZ LIP - $26
> Eye Lid, Headlight tint - $50
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of said custom rear interior?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Its currently being re-worked again.

I have one of my old setup, which was just sub box but customized to flip up or down: 



















The box is actually for sale if anyone is interested, its light weight MDF. 

But right now when i get time between college and my 2 jobs I hope to finish the rear, it would look similar to my above picture however i hope to have more flatter and look more like this:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> Its currently being re-worked again.
> 
> I have one of my old setup, which was just sub box but customized to flip up or down:


Looks good :thumbup: That's a hellofalot of kick to have right next to ears 



Mantvis said:


>


I pooped...


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

revival! this is a cool thread, love seeing all the differences and tastes of every one
:beer:

(im rocking votex kit all around btw)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I forgot about this one. I can't wait until I have something worth posting.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I forgot about this one. I can't wait until I have something worth posting.


Yes, but your a$$ is so wide :heart: that we're going to need "twin" monitors to see it all. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think Im gonna build a humidor and foam in an AR-15 into my seat delete.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

TTC2k5 said:


> Yes, but your a$$ is so wide :heart: that we're going to need "twin" monitors to see it all. :laugh:


I have dual monitors so I can stare at ultra wide asses all day.


Also:

Shaved headlight washers and kept the plate recess. Figured it breaks up the front a bit and usually everyone goes the super smooth route.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

No low for me, only show and go..



Steve


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)




----------

